# I am an Ogre!



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)

So I am going to get a new bike some time in the near future and I was seriously considering the Surly troll because of the sheer versatility. Now, however, I am reconsidering....

Surly has stated that they are coming out with what is essentially the Troll but in the 29er variety called the Ogre. Click the link and scroll down. You have to get past the Moonlander which I had a hard time getting past too, but a bit lower and you have the Ogre.

Blog

I don't know about you guys, but I am pretty damn excited about this frame. I really want to go 29er, but was going to roll with the Troll anyway because its awesome. Well, now I don't have to. Looks like they plan to keep it around the same price as the Troll frame, so who else is going to be in line to buy one the day it hits stores?


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Definitely a nice looking frame, and it would be at the top of my list if I were shopping today (unfortunately my 29er is less than a year old and the frame has a lifetime warranty, so I probably won't be needing an Ogre anytime soon...)

If my aluminum 26er hardtail ever decides to pack it in, a Troll will be the most likely replacement.


----------



## JAMarco1 (Mar 2, 2010)

I saw the Ogre and I was in love.. So in love that I'm thinking about selling the MCR 9 I built up ealier this month..... AUG 5th to be exact.... My wife is gonna kill me!


----------



## flatfendershop (Jan 7, 2012)

So did any of you wind up getting the Ogre? I got my frame a couple of weeks ago and am working on parts acquisition and assembly right now. It'll be a sweet green ride!
Flat.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

It's on my short list of future bikes. I'm curious about sizing. How tall are you and what size did you get? I haven't compared their sizing info with my current 29er, but they have great detailed info on their website... 

And, what did the frame/fork cost?


----------



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)

I actually have mine on order and unfortunately its not going to be in until late Feb it looks like or early March. I had planned on getting it on order much sooner, but life happens and I had to wait. I have the parts, just need that frame. 

I ended up ordering the 20 inch. I am 6 feet tall with a 34 inseam. I looked all over to see how the sizing might work and took some other factors (like my overly long arms) into consideration and figured that the 20 would be about right for me. They say its the same bike as the Karate Monkey and there is a lot of sizing information out there for that bike, so I think its a pretty informed decision. I also talked sizing a bit with my LBS for good measure. 

So I guess my bike build thread is coming, just not as soon as I had hoped. Either way, when QBP has them, I'll be getting mine.

All said and done with MI sales tax, I am looking at like $567, I think it said.


----------



## Vanselus (Aug 28, 2011)

FWIW, I am 6'1" with a 34" inseam and ride both a 20" KM and a 20" Pugsley and they both fit wonderfully. The 18" would feel really cramped - maybe not on a technical trail, but certainly for commuting. Enjoy!



Dalton said:


> I ended up ordering the 20 inch. I am 6 feet tall with a 34 inseam. I looked all over to see how the sizing might work and took some other factors (like my overly long arms) into consideration and figured that the 20 would be about right for me. They say its the same bike as the Karate Monkey and there is a lot of sizing information out there for that bike, so I think its a pretty informed decision. I also talked sizing a bit with my LBS for good measure.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry, lost you at moonlander.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

:ihih: my LBS had a moonlander in the other day.  So cool.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh man, I made the mistake of asking what the guys at the local shop could do for a price on the Ogre frame/fork. I gotta sell something, quick!


----------



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)

CommuterBoy said:


> Oh man, I made the mistake of asking what the guys at the local shop could do for a price on the Ogre frame/fork. I gotta sell something, quick!


You got connections that can do better than $535?

I have been very tempted to hit up a Surly dealer to see if I can get one now, but I am having a hard time deciding. I want to be loyal to my LBS, but they don't sell Surly and only deal QBP, so they can get me one, but just not soon, whereas I might be able to just walk in to a dealer and have one tomorrow.

What would you do?


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Dalton said:


> You got connections that can do better than $535?


It looks like it, yes, but not by much. And I'd have to be patient, so they can combine it with other orders to avoid charging me shipping costs. It's looking like a pretty cool option. I love the versitility. You could make it a whole new bike every once in a while by changing to singlespeed, etc. The more I look at it the more I like it.

I got the impression from them that being a surly dealer got them lower costs, but I can't confirm that. I'd go to a surly dealer and see if they can cut you a better deal. If it was only a matter of a few bucks, I'd be loyal...but if it's a huge difference, it might be worth it.


----------



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)

CommuterBoy said:


> It looks like it, yes, but not by much. And I'd have to be patient, so they can combine it with other orders to avoid charging me shipping costs. It's looking like a pretty cool option. I love the versitility. You could make it a whole new bike every once in a while by changing to singlespeed, etc. The more I look at it the more I like it.
> 
> I got the impression from them that being a surly dealer got them lower costs, but I can't confirm that. I'd go to a surly dealer and see if they can cut you a better deal. If it was only a matter of a few bucks, I'd be loyal...but if it's a huge difference, it might be worth it.


Those are my thoughts exactly on the versatility.

As for the actual shop, I don't think its so much price, but timing. My LBS is saying late Feb/early Mar and I gotta have it NOW. You know what I mean? I don't really need it now, but if I could get it now, it wouldn't be a bad thing.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

If I had to choose between having it fast and having it cheaper, I might pick cheaper... if I could have faster and potentially cheaper...that's a no-brainer.


----------



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)

Right, so all things remaining equal price-wise, do you go to another LBS that you don't normally go to if you can get something faster or do you stay loyal and just wait? Does anyone here take loyalty into consideration when buying? Am I being an idiot by waiting to buy from a shop that will take longer?

Wow, I've totally hijacked my own thread..... maybe this is a new thread waiting to happen.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Nothing wrong with loyalty. I'm in a rural area, so the options are usually LBS or internet. If they have it, I try to support the local guys. I would wait longer to give them the business... it's harder when you know you could get it faster somewhere else. I'm never faced with that one...


----------



## flatfendershop (Jan 7, 2012)

I got mine for $561.00 out the door, frame and fork. Its sweet. I could have gotten it on the web for $530 in my lap, but I decided to patronize the LBS. I'm not crazy about the guy there, he has pretty strong opinions and wants your bike to be what he thinks is good, not what you think is good. Anyway, he does do a quick wrench job for free from time to time, so I suppose this is payback. I'm also rural and don't have a LBS on every other corner.

I hope to get my Ogre finished tonight, just need to put brake cables on. Here's what I built: mavic 719 wheels, Deore XT hubs, BB7 brakes, Truvative cranks, Bontrager post, Brooks b17 saddle, low rise bars cut to 18". Single speed. Not too high end or sexy but she'll be a fun ride.
Flat.


----------



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)

flatfendershop said:


> I hope to get my Ogre finished tonight, just need to put brake cables on. Here's what I built: mavic 719 wheels, Deore XT hubs, BB7 brakes, Truvative cranks, Bontrager post, Brooks b17 saddle, low rise bars cut to 18". Single speed. Not too high end or sexy but she'll be a fun ride.
> Flat.


Don't forget the pics when you finish her up.

I appreciate the input. I have somewhere around 6-8 bike shops within 20 miles (maybe more). The one I call mine is a good group of guys trying to make a living, so I stick with them. Lots of other options though. The Surly dealer is about 18 miles from me, so I would never frequent, but it might just speed up my purchase. I think I'll stick it out even though I am super impatient.


----------



## rufio (Jul 3, 2011)

The Ogre is amazing. Super versatile, just the Karate Monkey, but more. I think it would be an excellent choice for any commuter.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm curious how big of a chainring you think would fit. I was able to cram a compact road double crankset with a 50 tooth big ring on my Access 29er, and It's supposed to fit a 46 max. Just curious. I'm thinking 1x9 with something bigger than a 44...think a 48 or 48 would fit?


----------



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)

CommuterBoy said:


> I'm curious how big of a chainring you think would fit. I was able to cram a compact road double crankset with a 50 tooth big ring on my Access 29er, and It's supposed to fit a 46 max. Just curious. I'm thinking 1x9 with something bigger than a 44...think a 48 or 48 would fit?


Ogre is also supposed to be a 46 max, but I think the KM is listed as having a 48 max and they are the same frame with different braze ons. Not sure why they would be listed differently. So take that for what its worth.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

:lol: I meant a 46 or 48. A 48 would be ideal though....


----------



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)

CommuterBoy said:


> :lol: I meant a 46 or 48. A 48 would be ideal though....


Yeah, I figured. I also figure that the 48 should fit. But I won't know until I try such a thing, which isn't likely to happen until March.


----------



## ImmuneZone (Feb 22, 2012)

*Here is a great build! Check it out.*

check surly ogre 29er youtube and there are two excellent vids I posted for the Ogre.

Bike is awesome.


----------



## ClaytonOregon (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm leaning towards building a Ogre. The frame + fork can be had for $435 shipped online right now.


----------

